# Nickee Jones!!!!! Yogi & Bogi*



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello everyone. Well Well Here goes. Yes I looked for some time and yes I learned a lot here, I Also Learned What Matters the Most. So Many people Have Sent Pms.
For the Ones that Share my happiness this is for you.
I Wont Debate all this But do want to say I Have been busy with a lot right now And My Friend Asked could she share the news. I Said of Course Ill Do a Few other Sites iam on you do SM.

I Stopped Looking period. On a Thursday Jan My friend Sent me a Photo And Said Nickee This Looks Like Yogi when he was a baby. I asked her whos baby is this. She said My Friend Tina Has One Boy left hes for sale.

Out of the Blue I Said I want him!!!!!!!!
Within 15 min I was on the phone with her. Something Told me this was Right and Ment to Be. I Cant explain it. It was overwhelming. We Talked for Hours and She and I Made Plans to have him brought to me On Sunday 3 days later. It felt right and Still does.

Why be so Mean to Me** I Seen Videos of this Babys Birth and Every week of his life and litter mates. Do You really think id take a Dog from just anyone. This Happened out of the Blue and Fast. Ill Never regret it.

I Have Never Been Mean to Any of You Over what you do. I Don't Hurt Others and I Prayed there would be something come my way when I was not looking. Yogi Is Over the Moon happy and Bogi Is adorable and in great health. Iam a Good Person and Have Much love to give Them The How, What and Whys are something that just happened. I Cant Change oppions or really make anyone understand and Why should I have to.

Do You all realize how many people have been hurt on this site? Buy Some of You and You Know Who you are.
I Still always Was polite and Try to Be Kind. I Only wanted to share this is would have been on that night But I Seen this Coming to a head and knew it was going to get ugly.

Iam Here Now. But For Gods Sake Let It Go. Why would You want to make this the talk of the day. I Care Just as Much as Any of you People who think you Know it all.
Sometimes things in life just happen. Don't Judge and Say hurtful things and assume. I wont Answer anything on this post. Iam Happy as CAn be and Blessed with this little Guy and I Know its ment to be.

Again Thank you to the Ones who are happy for Yogi and I. The Others I Cant Change your Mind, But I Have Nothing but Good Intentions and Will be a Great Mom. Maybe Even Have that Little Girl one Day who knows.

Blessings to all from Us. Nickee, Yogi* & Bogi.
We Love you all In Spite of this.
Please Have Kindness and Understanding there always reasons for why and How Some things just happen.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Sweet Boys of Mine.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats on the new baby boy! Please share some pictures of Bogi and especially pictures of him and Yogi!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Love it!! I can see yogi resembling bogi they are both so stinking cute. I'm thrilled how much bogi has added a finish gloss to you and yogi's life. Enjoy him.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Nose kisses to the new puppy.... Hope Yogi is adjusting well to being a big brother


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! Just seeing this all blow up. Bogi is cute for sure. But I am saddened to hear that you went this route. You know what this site stands for and chose to go in the direction that was most convenient for you. You say you never hurt anyone here. Well I think you have now. Can you not hear how upset everyone is? You had to have expected this kind of response, surely.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Wow! Just seeing this all blow up. Bogi is cute for sure. But I am saddened to hear that you went this route. You know what this site stands for and chose to go in the direction that was most convenient for you. You say you never hurt anyone here. Well I think you have now. Can you not hear how upset everyone is? You had to have expected this kind of response, surely.


Agreed!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Wow! Just seeing this all blow up. Bogi is cute for sure. But I am saddened to hear that you went this route. You know what this site stands for and chose to go in the direction that was most convenient for you. You say you never hurt anyone here. Well I think you have now. Can you not hear how upset everyone is? You had to have expected this kind of response, surely.


Yes, many here are hurt. It feels like a betrayal when one of our own community betrays the ideals that so many of us believe in. I have been to the FB page of this Greeder, and now to her website, the sheer number of puppies she has had in the last year speak volumes about what type of breeder she is. It is simply not possible to raise that number of puppies in a loving household environment. Then there is the fact that most of the transfers of puppies have taken place in parking lots, and finally the number of different designer breeds, Malti-poos, Yorkie-poos, Cava-poos, Morkies ... the list of signs of GREED as the primary motivator for this individual goes on and on. There is no study of pedigrees. The parents are claimed to have papers, but there is no mention of any kind of study of pedigree or health. Having read her "6 month" health guarantee, it is quite clear that health screening is not a priority. It is all so very sad. 

When a person such as this breeds solely for the purpose of greed the dogs suffer. So not only are we hurt as a community, most importantly, the dogs are as well. I do not mean Bogi. I am sure Bogi will be loved. But his parents are not loved ... they are used, and given the look of some of those pictures likely even abused. Purchasing from Greeders hurts. It hurts in many ways. 

Having fostered dogs that came out of PuppyMills I will never forget the lessons I have learned about *"what REALLY Matters most."* I understand that some folks here with loving hearts want to say what is done is done and lets be happy about this adorable puppy living with a loving family, but I have to applaud the folks on SM who have tried to stand up for the most important thing here and that is the dogs themselves.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Nickee  . I truly don't even know where to begin - but I will because some time someone else will see this thread and have ears to hear and it will save a dog because of it. That is why we are here. Educate, Advocate, Rescue and Raising Funds. The dressing up our dogs and being all cute is only part of it - a tiny fun part. The bigger picture is about ending the horrid cycle that exists in backyard breeding and puppy mills. I can only pray that you will truly hear this. It is not about people being mean to you. It's about people helping you to see the bigger picture. Family can be tough some times - it doesn't mean they don't love you...it means they love you enough to beg you to get back on the right path. You say you did not hurt anyone. You did. You hurt me. You hurt those who go to bed exhausted at night fighting for these little ones. You hurt the parents and the siblings and future dogs that will come from that line who will be used for nothing more than $.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> Yes, many here are hurt. It feels like a betrayal when one of our own community betrays the ideals that so many of us believe in. I have been to the FB page of this Greeder, and now to her website, the sheer number of puppies she has had in the last year speak volumes about what type of breeder she is. It is simply not possible to raise that number of puppies in a loving household environment. Then there is the fact that most of the transfers of puppies have taken place in parking lots, and finally the number of different designer breeds, Malti-poos, Yorkie-poos, Cava-poos, Morkies ... the list of signs of GREED as the primary motivator for this individual goes on and on. There is no study of pedigrees. The parents are claimed to have papers, but there is no mention of any kind of study of pedigree or health. Having read her "6 month" health guarantee, it is quite clear that health screening is not a priority. It is all so very sad.
> 
> When a person such as this breeds solely for the purpose of greed the dogs suffer. So not only are we hurt as a community, most importantly, the dogs are as well. I do not mean Bogi. I am sure Bogi will be loved. But his parents are not loved ... they are used, and given the look of some of those pictures likely even abused. Purchasing from Greeders hurts. It hurts in many ways.
> 
> Having fostered dogs that came out of PuppyMills I will never forget the lessons I have learned about *"what REALLY Matters most."* I understand that some folks here with loving hearts want to say what is done is done and lets be happy about this adorable puppy living with a loving family, but I have to applaud the folks on SM who have tried to stand up for the most important thing here and that is the dogs themselves.


So very true, Carina. What matters most is that we are dedicating ourselves to educating others about the horrors of puppy mills and how supporting them, no matter what kind of a loving home the pup is going to, is just plain wrong! 



Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Nickee  . I truly don't even know where to begin - but I will because some time someone else will see this thread and have ears to hear and it will save a dog because of it. That is why we are here. Educate, Advocate, Rescue and Raising Funds. The dressing up our dogs and being all cute is only part of it - a tiny fun part. The bigger picture is about ending the horrid cycle that exists in backyard breeding and puppy mills. I can only pray that you will truly hear this. It is not about people being mean to you. It's about people helping you to see the bigger picture. Family can be tough some times - it doesn't mean they don't love you...it means they love you enough to beg you to get back on the right path. You say you did not hurt anyone. You did. You hurt me. You hurt those who go to bed exhausted at night fighting for these little ones. You hurt the parents and the siblings and future dogs that will come from that line who will be used for nothing more than $.


Agree - hopefully others who see this will learn from it.

Bridget and Carina - bravo, ladies! Well said!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

After reading this is sure sounds like this was planned and not a impulse. I am very sad and upset. I wish I had found Spoiled Maltese before I bought Ellie.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I for one am happy that you found a new puppy. As we have rescued two dogs from our shelter that are not pure maltese and unknown origins they still need love and care. Some may turn a blind eye to them but they are still here. My dogs are both sweet and very good. Best wishes going forward. Hope to still see pictures of both boys in the future.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just want to wish you the best with Yogi and Bogi. I know that your new puppy will be loved and spoiled in the same way that you have showered Yogi with your love and caring. You have always come across, Nickee, as a kind and gentle soul. I hope Bogi brings lots of happiness to your little family. Personally, I do not support breeding of "designer dogs". That is just my opinion though. I know someone prominent in my community who does not support the breeding of ANY dogs...mixed or purebred..even from show breeders...she thinks the only way a person should get a puppy or dog is through adoption at a shelter...so, as we see, there are opinions all over the spectrum. I'm rambling. Just wanting to wish you the best as you move toward the future with the decision you have made.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jane & Addison - it's not about finding a puppy with unknown origins ....it's about giving $ to a backyard breeder so they can keep breeding dogs and putting cash in their pockets. Rescuing is quite the opposite.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Agree,but your preaching to the choir. Someone has to love these babies.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

babycake7 said:


> Just want to wish you the best with Yogi and Bogi. I know that your new puppy will be loved and spoiled in the same way that you have showered Yogi with your love and caring. You have always come across, Nickee, as a kind and gentle soul. I hope Bogi brings lots of happiness to your little family. Personally, I do not support breeding of "designer dogs". That is just my opinion though. I know someone prominent in my community who does not support the breeding of ANY dogs...mixed or purebred..even from show breeders...she thinks the only way a person should get a puppy or dog is through adoption at a shelter...so, as we see, there are opinions all over the spectrum. I'm rambling. Just wanting to wish you the best as you move toward the future with the decision you have made.


:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
Best post I have read! Everytime I come here to post I feel like I need to explain "why" and "how" I got here since Lily is obviously not a full bred Maltese. I figure people will see her picture and think I am "one of those" who bought a designer dog. The fact that I rescued Lily is something I feel the need to explain constantly here so I'm not judged.

If everyone here "judging" Nickee is so upset why don't all of you "rescue" dogs instead of buying dogs? Just a thought.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

mrsmediauph said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> Best post I have read! Everytime I come here to post I feel like I need to explain "why" and "how" I got here since Lily is obviously not a full bred Maltese. I figure people will see her picture and think I am "one of those" who bought a designer dog. The fact that I rescued Lily is something I feel the need to explain constantly here so I'm not judged.
> 
> *If everyone here "judging" Nickee is so upset why don't all of you "rescue" dogs instead of buying dogs? Just a thought.*


Because I have no problem in getting a dog from a person who wants to better the breed.


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

Having grown up around livestock and breeding and seeing how too close a champion breeding pool works detrimentally, is there a similar issue with the Maltese bloodlines being a small pool such that genetic issues become inherited?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mrsmediauph said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> Best post I have read! Everytime I come here to post I feel like I need to explain "why" and "how" I got here since Lily is obviously not a full bred Maltese. I figure people will see her picture and think I am "one of those" who bought a designer dog. The fact that I rescued Lily is something I feel the need to explain constantly here so I'm not judged.
> 
> If everyone here "judging" Nickee is so upset why don't all of you "rescue" dogs instead of buying dogs? Just a thought.


While I agree with Hope's post that you quoted, I disagree with you. I don't think that being against BYB's is being judgmental at ALL. We all know that Nickee will provide a good home. We all support rescues in our own ways. Personally, I decided to go the ethical show breeder route because I wanted a maltese as close as possible to the AKC standard and to show my support to these great breeders who are responsible for keeping the TRUE maltese breed alive. Without them, there would be no maltese to speak of. This is a maltese forum and no one forces anyone to join. Just understand that most of us here do not support intentional breeding of mixed dogs because we are maltese enthusiasts and against BYB's. 

As for you feeling "judged" with your rescue, I don't know why you'd feel that way but I am sorry you feel so. Maybe you can indicate in your name sig that she's a rescue so you don't feel the need to explain it. Personally, when I see a mixed breed, I don't automatically assume things of the owner- it's what choices are made in the future that counts to me. Thank you for rescuing Lily- She's adorable if I haven't said so before.


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

What IS the "true Maltese" breed though? When I began learning about the Maltese, I was surprised to learn that it wasn't always the white fluffs we now consider the breed standard. Even in the early 1900's in England and in 1950 in Australia, the parti-colored Maltese was allowed in shows, something that today would probably not even be considered. In looking at champion dogs in other breeds, the breed standards change.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Congratulation Nickee and Yogi for getting Bogi. He is such a cutie and I bet that Yogi is over the moon at having a little brother.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

mrsmediauph said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> Best post I have read! Everytime I come here to post I feel like I need to explain "why" and "how" I got here since Lily is obviously not a full bred Maltese. I figure people will see her picture and think I am "one of those" who bought a designer dog. The fact that I rescued Lily is something I feel the need to explain constantly here so I'm not judged.
> 
> If everyone here "judging" Nickee is so upset why don't all of you "rescue" dogs instead of buying dogs? Just a thought.


I don't think anyone has or would criticize you for giving a home to Lily when her first family couldn't keep her. Fact is, you saved her and you didn't give money to a BYB, puppy miller, or pet store in order to get a wonderful addition to your family. For that, I applaud you!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bamalama said:


> What IS the "true Maltese" breed though? When I began learning about the Maltese, I was surprised to learn that it wasn't always the white fluffs we now consider the breed standard. Even in the early 1900's in England and in 1950 in Australia, the parti-colored Maltese was allowed in shows, something that today would probably not even be considered. In looking at champion dogs in other breeds, the breed standards change.


What I meant by a true maltese is one that is to today's AKC (or equivalent) standards in terms of TEMPERAMENT, HEALTH, CONFORMATION (structure). I'm not here to discuss the existence of purebred dogs. Standards do change over time but the goal of show breeding is to create more structurally sound, healthier examples of the breed with each successive generation. It takes a lot of knowledge and isn't just about putting two dogs together to make cute babies. This is a forum filled with purebred maltese enthusiasts. If people are against purebred dogs, I'd be confused why they would join here and participate?


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

I just found it interesting how the breed standards have changed, even as early as the 1950's (for those of us who are -- or feel -- old enough to even vaguely remember them). LOL


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

mrsmediauph said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> Best post I have read! Everytime I come here to post I feel like I need to explain "why" and "how" I got here since Lily is obviously not a full bred Maltese. I figure people will see her picture and think I am "one of those" who bought a designer dog. The fact that I rescued Lily is something I feel the need to explain constantly here so I'm not judged.
> 
> If everyone here "judging" Nickee is so upset why don't all of you "rescue" dogs instead of buying dogs? Just a thought.


I am sorry you feel the need to explain yourself or feel judged. I would encourage you to consider adding rescue-Malshi to where you are identifying your dog as a mix since it does make it seem like perhaps you went to seek a designer breed when you identify her with such a name. I am not saying you need to do this, because frankly I do not think SM is so judgmental about how people come to get their dogs before they come here as members, I am merely saying that it might make you feel better. I believe SM is actually a very welcoming community. All of our dogs are loved here, the rescues are especially loved. 

In my 20+ years in the breed I have fostered, I have adopted from rescue, I have now become a breeder myself. And for my first Maltese I bought from a neighbor who was just breeder her pets (one type of byb). The judgement you see passed on this SM member is not because her new puppy is a Morkie. It is because she claimed to understand and to share common ideals. She did not simply make a mistake here as sooooooo many of us did before we learned. The problem is she had been a member here long enough to know better and indeed claimed to know better. Now, she defends her decision, and is using other social media to say that SM is full of bullies and haters. She has disappointed many people who believed in her intentions. 

There are many people who know better, and yet can not resist the allure of a cute puppy. I see it often in people who call and tell me they know why they should get a puppy from an ethical breeder, but they have been tempted by a greeder. It happens all the time, though thankfully it is very rare indeed for long-time SM members. I find it frustrating that these folks can not be made to understand how they are adding to the problem of dogs suffering and dying due to greed. The biggest concern I have is that when someone makes such a choice, we should avoid appearing to condone them or cheer for them. Such choices are tragic. They do not deserve our applause.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

mrsmediauph said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> Best post I have read! Everytime I come here to post I feel like I need to explain "why" and "how" I got here since Lily is obviously not a full bred Maltese. I figure people will see her picture and think I am "one of those" who bought a designer dog. The fact that I rescued Lily is something I feel the need to explain constantly here so I'm not judged.
> 
> If everyone here "judging" Nickee is so upset why don't all of you "rescue" dogs instead of buying dogs? Just a thought.


I actually think that SM people are not judgemental at all. I see SM as a place of support and sharing. Many of us have come here with mixed breeds, BYB and even pet shop dogs. It's what happens after you get here that counts. You do not need to explain your situation at all. I also came here with a very adorable BYB dog, and that ended very badly for her. I would do anything in my power to save anyone else from what I went throguh. To that end, I have tried to be available with my experience and offer support to anyone who comes here with similar problems to the ones I experienced with my dog. I have supported research, rescue, and ethical breeders. What really hurts about this is the complete abandonment of the ideals and core values that have set SM apart from other forums.

*To Nickee:* I want to say this directly to you Nickee. Nothing passive aggressive here. You and I do not see eye to eye on this issue. I am not a mean person. I love the Maltese breed and want to see it preserved and improved. The issue I have with your decision to buy a dog from what is clearly a greeder is that you have been here with all of this information available to you. You professed to understand and want to get a rescue dog. Now you want us to all rejoice in your poor choice. You were introduced to this dog by a person that is also a BYB. To you Nickee I say this. You are a great dog mom, but you have now supported the lowest of the low when it comes to humane treatment of dogs. I have seen your breeder's web page and her FB page. She is a large volume breeding facility, nothing more. You have helped enable her to continue this abhorant practice. But, in the end, SM people are able to forgive and be happy for you. I know your pup is in good hands. And in the end I sincerly hope he is healthy and you will not have to go through what I went through with my little Lola. Good luck to you Nickee.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

jane and addison said:


> Agree,but your preaching to the choir. Someone has to love these babies.


 
Someone has to love all the babies, that includes the already pregnant again mom...


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

This thread is being closed per OP request.


----------

